# Dogs to run for a cougar?



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Is there anyone who will go run dogs with a hunter that isn't a full blown outfitter? I'd like to harvest one just to get the whole experience with hounds and what not, but don't really want to pay $4,500 for an outfitter. What are the options out there?


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

You can always raise and train your own pack of lion dogs.......though that may bump up against your $4,500 budget.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Yeah that probably isn't too realistic unfortunately.


----------

